# Craigslist lathe!



## endacoz (Jan 7, 2015)

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/tls/48351

I was the first one to respond to this ad and will be picking it up Friday or Saturday. Once I contacted him he told me that for a total of $175 he would sell me this lathe as well as a bed extension!

I currently use a jet 1014 (non VS) add my main pen / small item lathe.  I drill on a HF 12x36 vs.  

I see the turncrafter doesn't go as slow as my jet but the vs will be great! 

Comments?   Suggestions?   Things to look for?   Guy is selling as he is getting a new bigger lathe.


----------



## mike4066 (Jan 7, 2015)

looks like he took the ad down..

but I love craigslist, that's how I found my 1014/grinder


----------



## endacoz (Jan 7, 2015)

Turncrafter Pro Variable Speed Lathe


----------



## monophoto (Jan 7, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I see the turncrafter doesn't go as slow as my jet but the vs will be great!



I also have a Turncrafter.  With the current model, it is possible to tweak the speed settings.  Don't know if this is possible with the model you are getting - but a call to PSI will give you the information.  Ask to speak to Joe Roberts.


----------



## ToddM (Jan 7, 2015)

You've got to be careful with Craigslist! I had been wanting a lathe for quite a while, I found a Nova 1624-44 for $500 on CL a few weeks ago. It came with a couple of chucks, cole jaws, about 12 different turning tools and a bunch of pen making stuff. So, long story short, I've made about 15 pens so far and I think I'm hooked! :biggrin:


----------



## stonepecker (Jan 7, 2015)

A gentleman is standing in the rain with a fishing rod and tackle box, in front of the local bar.  His line is in the gutter and he is fishing.  A young man walks up to him and invites him in to warm up.  The old man reels his line in, picks up his tackle box and follows him into the bar. Once seated, the young man asks how many he has caught today.  Right after placing his order for s double scotch.....he looked at the young man and said "You are the 6th one I have hooked today".


There are many ways to be hooked.  On pens is probally the best way.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 8, 2015)

I was going to pick up the lathe tomorrow but just got this text from the guy.  

"Hate to be the bearer of bad news. Taking lathe to truck and hit variable speed switch. Double checked speed control. No longer has variable speed. Sorry about that, I know that's why you wanted it."

Is this an easy fix?  Told me he will lower the price to 100 including the bed extension but vs does not work.   He thought any variable speed device bought at HF or ticket or Rockler would do the same thing.  Is this true?  Or is the VS different than a voltage / amp reducer?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 8, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I was going to pick up the lathe tomorrow but just got this text from the guy.
> 
> "Hate to be the bearer of bad news. Taking lathe to truck and hit variable speed switch. Double checked speed control. No longer has variable speed. Sorry about that, I know that's why you wanted it."
> 
> Is this an easy fix?  Told me he will lower the price to 100 including the bed extension but vs does not work.   He thought any variable speed device bought at HF or ticket or Rockler would do the same thing.  Is this true?  Or is the VS different than a voltage / amp reducer?


 You can get the switch that was made for it at Pennstate Industries PSI. If it is a Turncrafter. I have the same lathe.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 8, 2015)

Save and buy a new one.


----------



## monophoto (Jan 9, 2015)

Sounds like the speed control box on the headstock end of the lathe is damaged.

Did you actually see the lathe, and see it run? If yes, then before doing anything else, I would call PSI to find out if you can purchase a replacement speed control and if so, for how much.   If the cost of the replacement speed control is less than the 'discount' that he has offered, then you could proceed cautiously.

But if you did not actually see the lathe and see it run. then how do you know that the switch was not broken at the time he advertised it on CL?

Stuff can happen to something after a purchaser agrees to buy it, but frankly, this sounds like 'bait and switch'.

My inclination would be to take a pass.  You can buy a brand new Turncrafter 10" variable speed lathe for $350.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 9, 2015)

I will be going to look at the lathe today. I just got another text from him saying that he replaced the fuse in the variable speed components and now everything works, the price is back up to 175. I am bringing with me a dial indicator as well as a live and dead Center cones to make sure the points line up.


----------



## Brian G (Jan 9, 2015)

If they don't line up, there is some room for adjusting the headstock.  I bought a used Turncrafter in early 2014 and had to re-align the headstock.


----------



## WriteON (Jan 9, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I will be going to look at the lathe today. I just got another text from him saying that he replaced the fuse in the variable speed components and now everything works, the price is back up to 175. I am bringing with me a dial indicator as well as a live and dead Center cones to make sure the points line up.



I smell fish.


----------



## Mike Daugherty (Jan 9, 2015)

I am like a number of you guys, there may be a bad smell coming from this.  I too would advise to save up and buy new.  You certainly will not regret it.


----------



## endacoz (Jan 11, 2015)

I bought it.  The guy updated to a new nova lathe.  The variable speed works sometimes.... It will work, turn the lathe off then back on and it goes full speed.  Right now I can not get the speed control nob to do much at all.  It is a DC motor so putting a different speed controller on should / could fix this.

When the speed control does work, 2 out of 10 times, I love it!


----------



## endacoz (Jan 11, 2015)

*fixed!*

I continued to try to play with the speed changer and nothing.  I figured I now have a three speed lathe at least. It might be good for buffing or ....

I remember talking to the guy from service from Penn State industries before I bought the lathe. He told me to check the brushes on the motor. initially I said I had to be something wrong with the speed changer on the electronics in the box. So after checking all the connections my next step was to So check the brushes. One of them wasn't screwed in all the way, both were fairly dirty. Once I wiped them off and them put them back in my speed changer works great!

I have put everything back together, wiggled it around turned some things quickly and the variable speed is working just fine.  

I'm pumped.  I do not have the bed extension on currently but here's a picture to show my excitement of my new tool in the shop!


----------



## WriteON (Jan 11, 2015)

endacoz said:


> I'm pumped.  I do not have the bed extension on currently but here's a picture to show my excitement of my new tool in the shop!



Glad it got worked out. Have fun with it. Those lathes are tanks.


----------



## GDGeorge (Jan 12, 2015)

I'm glad it worked out for you as well.  I've got a number of used tools and have never been burned but there's always a first time!

Best,
Jerry



endacoz said:


> I continued to try to play with the speed changer and nothing.  I figured I now have a three speed lathe at least. It might be good for buffing or ....
> 
> I remember talking to the guy from service from Penn State industries before I bought the lathe. He told me to check the brushes on the motor. initially I said I had to be something wrong with the speed changer on the electronics in the box. So after checking all the connections my next step was to So check the brushes. One of them wasn't screwed in all the way, both were fairly dirty. Once I wiped them off and them put them back in my speed changer works great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike211 (Jan 17, 2015)

Just an FYI, I also have a turncraft, I was having problems with the speed control.  I had bought it brand new and had these problems from the get go.  I called PSI, and they told me that they were having problems with the motor brushes, their supplier had sent them a higher density replacement brush.  They sent me new brushes 2nd day express mail.  Problem solved! works great! So if anyone is having issues with their speed, give them a call!


----------



## endacoz (Jan 18, 2015)

Mike211 said:


> Just an FYI, I also have a turncraft, I was having problems with the speed control.  I had bought it brand new and had these problems from the get go.  I called PSI, and they told me that they were having problems with the motor brushes, their supplier had sent them a higher density replacement brush.  They sent me new brushes 2nd day express mail.  Problem solved! works great! So if anyone is having issues with their speed, give them a call!



Thanks Mike!


----------

